# METALICA METALUCA (Shounen Jump Weekly New)



## T.D.A (May 25, 2010)

*Title: Metalica Metaluca*
*Summary*: In a world where rare metals drive the economy, "Minea", the people who seek out these metals at the risk of their own life, are highly respected. A strange boy called Ruka has wandered destructively into the failing town of Elza, declaring that his goal is to be a Minea! He ends up under the surveillance of a village girl, Shella, whose little brother is sick from a poison gas accident in the town's now-closed mine. But there may be more to this situation than meets the eye! Will Ruka be able to help his new friends, and maybe one day become a legendary Minea?


----------



## Hikawa (May 25, 2010)

They've got really big eyeballs. And the main character looks like a more proportionately-drawn version of kid Luffy.


----------



## T.D.A (May 25, 2010)

I think it has potential.


----------



## Hikawa (May 25, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I think it has potential.



From what I've seen so far, I'd have to agree with you.  Interesting enough.


----------



## T.D.A (May 25, 2010)

WSJ needs a new BIG hit series


----------



## James (May 25, 2010)

Does seem interesting enough to build slowly into an epic.

It could be held back by an over reliance on "MADE UP METAL NAME" followed by "USED FOR: Things that will get increasingly ridiculous as the series progresses".

The obvious story progression is that some things will happen that will mean they'll NEED some ULTRA RARE METAL only found in the DEADLIEST DUNGEON and each arc will progress from there.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 25, 2010)

It does seems a good idea, though I don't like the character's designs. I think it could be better if they were more... "serious", for such an idea. I don't know


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 25, 2010)

I like this manga so far as well.


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

The characters designs are a combination of Fairy Tail and One Piece, the main kid Luca looks like more a clone of Natsu (brat version) just with different hairstyle, the manga is funny and yeah it wouldn't surprise me if this series in 4-5 months be popular.

I'll wait for more to see.

Also Luca seems quite strong for a first chapter appearance.


----------



## emROARS (May 25, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> It does seems a good idea, though *I don't like the character's designs.* I think it could be better if they were more... "serious", for such an idea. I don't know



Same. :/

Way to kiddish for me.


----------



## firefist (May 25, 2010)

the name is really.....creative.

dunno, idea is interessting but I don't know if this will be another big shot.


----------



## Jinibea (May 25, 2010)

I think I might pick this up after some of the comments in this thread. I like Oda's artstyle and if its similar to his is might be good. Have to read the actual chapter.


----------



## Felix (May 25, 2010)

Looked very Generic for now
But so did everything else at the beginning


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

Felix said:


> Looked very Generic for now
> But so did everything else at the beginning



We have to see more.

Btw the main girl kinda remind of Lucy if you noticed it

(in the color page)


----------



## Hikawa (May 25, 2010)

Blade said:


> The characters designs are a combination of Fairy Tail and One Piece



Excellent combo.  But not quite as kiddish looking as OP.


----------



## T.D.A (May 25, 2010)

One Piece is more kiddish and well thats the most successful manga out there.


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

If the manga is awesome in most stats, the artstyle doesn't play such a major role.

hope this manga will have it's own agenda as well.


----------



## KBL (May 25, 2010)

It looks interesting... i will read it.


----------



## Zeromatrious (May 25, 2010)

I like it! That first chapter felt great, and I got a real nice "vibe" from it. I hope more of this is scanned and translated eventually!


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2010)

Okay first chapter.

I'll keep up with it for now.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 25, 2010)

Interesting first chapter, hopefully this will become a great manga.


----------



## Platinum (May 25, 2010)

I'll check it out. It seems interesting.


----------



## Gain (May 25, 2010)

Meh                     .


----------



## Bluebeard (May 25, 2010)

Gain said:


> Meh                     .



gotta agree with Gain on this one


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 25, 2010)

Another one of those stubborn oblivious optimistic leads, eh? But I do have a weakness for series which involve collecting unusual things in the world and making use of them. So far it is looking pretty standard. But I'm game for reading more.


----------



## Gain (May 25, 2010)

The name is by far the best part


----------



## Magnificent (May 25, 2010)

I only read the first 10 pages or so and I already feel this more Fairy Tail-ish than One Piece-ish. 


Gotta get up soon, will continue the rest later. Seems a good idea using metals and chemical reactions, can't wait to see how they fight with that stuff.


----------



## T.D.A (May 26, 2010)

lol nothing hardly starts great, one piece sure didn't.


----------



## Punpun (May 26, 2010)

OP did starts great. 

OP was an instan hit, he sold 1 million on his first volume ya know.


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2010)

Chapter 1 of Naruto was great 
Haters gona hate
Anyway, this gave me a Fairy Tail / Rave vibe, definitely not a One Piece

Let's see where it goes on from now...


----------



## zuul (May 26, 2010)

The design is meh to me.

Besides I cannot stand that kind of lead character, was done way too much.

But Op suffers of the same things and it still entertained me for the short period of time I watched the anime.


----------



## T.D.A (May 26, 2010)

Mandom said:


> OP did starts great.
> 
> OP was an instan hit, he sold 1 million on his first volume ya know.



*sigh*

Anyway in about 10 chapters we'll know if its good or not.


----------



## jux (May 26, 2010)

character designs are lame

looks promising though


----------



## Blade (May 26, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> I only read the first 10 pages or so and I already feel this more Fairy Tail-ish than One Piece-ish.
> 
> 
> Gotta get up soon, will continue the rest later. Seems a good idea using metals and chemical reactions, can't wait to see how they fight with that stuff.



I am only worried if this kiddo turns into another Nakama hero, truly, 2 heros of this style they must not exist.Natsu made the start.The end.


----------



## Gnome (May 26, 2010)

It seems very average, although i can see it becoming a big hitter.


----------



## Blade (May 26, 2010)

WSJ needs a new big hit.


----------



## Magnificent (May 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> I am only worried if this kiddo turns into another Nakama hero, truly, 2 heros of this style they must not exist.Natsu made the start.The end.



I thought it was obvious Luca is the nakama type when he reacted furiously after hearing that the fodder used to give out a first impression on the lead was behind Yl's sickness. Ah, but he doesn't have anyone around him (yet) so we don't have to worry about nakama punch for now.



Gnome on Fire said:


> It seems very average, although i can see it becoming a big hitter.



People thought Fairy Tail would be a big hitter.


----------



## Felix (May 26, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> I thought it was obvious Luca is the nakama type when he reacted furiously after hearing that the fodder used to give out a first impression on the lead was behind Yl's sickness. Ah, but he doesn't have anyone around him (yet) so we don't have to worry about nakama punch for now.
> 
> 
> 
> *People thought Fairy Tail would be a big hitter*.




It sells like crazy in Japan
Go check the numbers


----------



## Moon (May 26, 2010)

Feels exceptionally generic in that first chapter. Really feel like I could look and find every one of those pages in a different manga. Luca feels annoying in the first chapter, too excitable, too optimistic, too generic. 

The idea and the implication seems very similar to Toriko, replace metal with food/animals and it's a very close match, even the little expository boxes. 

Ah well I'll give it it's 10 chapter due before I make any real opinions.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 26, 2010)

This is not good - just a generic manga made to be like already popular manga series. Before long it will be apparent that this manga has no true identity.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 26, 2010)

Blade said:


> WSJ needs a new big hit.



Beelzebub           .


----------



## Punpun (May 26, 2010)

Nah, beelze only sold 122k for his fifth volume. you can't really call that a hit.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 26, 2010)

The next big hit has to be something original. 

All this is so far is a generic shonen, with nothing you haven't seen before.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 26, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Nah, beelze only sold 122k for his fifth volume. you can't really call that a hit.



Well if there will be an anime...things will change..
This seems like a typical shonen with Hunter x Hunter elements.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 27, 2010)

Like someone said mehhhhhhhhhh, it could get better after a few more chapters who knows.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (May 27, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> This is not good - just a generic manga made to be like already popular manga series. Before long it will be apparent that this manga has no true identity.



I think it'll be the opposite. Use tried and true tropes of various other successful manga in a designed attempt to snag a built in audience before the story and style grows into it's own.

I'll give it 100 chapters. Besides, i love me some optimistic, indomitable spirit main characters.


----------



## Jugger (May 27, 2010)

This feels like manga from dragon ball fan lets wait and see how far it goes.


----------



## Moon (May 29, 2010)

2nd chapter is scanned (they spent their time on this rather than Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer )

ch.273

A generic chick appears! And she seems like a copypaste of early OP Nami


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 29, 2010)

Its good....


----------



## Jugger (May 29, 2010)

Good chapter it looks like more and more like dragon ball


----------



## Lupin (May 29, 2010)

Average typical Shonen main character imo. The weapons, the ore and such are pretty cool. I'm not too sure about the storyline, but i'll decide whether it's worth reading for myself in a few chapters.

Doesn't really catch my attention. The typical main character-ness is too much for me already. 

6.7/10.

Interesting weapons, story, types of ore.

But average characters. It really kills my attention.

Gotta read more chapters to see how it works out. Don't mind the art though.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 29, 2010)

The first chapter took the fourth spot in the rankings. I wonder what spot it's going to take this time.

The second chapter was alright. At first I thought that Luca grabbing Shino's boobs was intentional, but after the leg scene... I guess he really is that innocent.


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2010)

Don't bitch from 2 chapters already guyz, give it at least 15 chapters,it's still too early, about the chap it was good, still i think it has good potential to be a hit.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 29, 2010)

Chapter was pretty good and that metal from the Neblano's eggshell looked nice.


----------



## Zeromatrious (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, two simple chapters are not enough *at all *to judge something like this off of. Wait for at least 10+ chapters for it to actually get going.

I liked the second chapter. The eyes remind me of another style, though, and I can't put my finger on it. =/


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2010)

Hmm... decent chapter .


----------



## MrCinos (May 29, 2010)

I liked both chapters, seems promising to me. Especially If the author would be creative enough to use Luca's special skill in different situations (like he did in 2nd chapter).


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 29, 2010)

I will be posting my initial thoughts on the series as I read the first pages , without reading anyone elses' post .

Okay start seems to promise a fairly standart cliché "items/abilities" variety of Shounen .

We got a preteen kid in here .....cute . 

Metalica Metaluca

Oh the classic "I wanna be Pirate King" moment .

Metalica Metaluca

Okay that¨s a manly beard you got there 

Metalica Metaluca

Ah the classic hyper active moment .


Metalica Metaluca

Why do I get the feeling this guy's gonna be dumb as a rock ?

Metalica Metaluca

Yeah , definitely a room temperature IQ level here .

Metalica Metaluca

Gee the person cold towards the main character got kidnaped allowing a possible rescue and thawing . Didn't see that one comin' now did ya ?

Metalica Metaluca

Of course he's in the habbit of saying that every other sentence .

Metalica Metaluca

And it is the art of a master planner to reveal his whole plan step by step to his adversaries .

Will see what the next chapter brings .


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2010)

Shino is the new Nami

and Lol Luca with his random ''catches''.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 29, 2010)

Metalica Metaluca

Ah , the classic "who exactly is this kid" line .

Metalica Metaluca

Hmm, seems willing to sacrifice peoples lives.......


Metalica Metaluca

Ah , the laws of physics , they are rap'd 

Metalica Metaluca

Ah , so Japan has heard of Zorbing ?

Metalica Metaluca

Wow .So this kid may not be a clueless virgin ? That would be something new 

Though I wonder if I should see this as a warning sign for overloads of possible fanservice in the future ? 

Metalica Metaluca

Never mind 

And did you just try to seduce a ten year old ?

Metalica Metaluca

Okay I am officialy worried about the fanservice here 

Anyways it seems like it can have potential , but pray god the designs don't suck and the plot will go somewhere .




The Flying Gentleman said:


> I think it'll be the opposite. Use tried and true tropes of various other successful manga in a designed attempt to snag a built in audience before the story and style grows into it's own.
> 
> I'll give it *100 *chapters. Besides, i love me some optimistic, indomitable spirit main characters.



Wow it barley got anywhere and you stil sign yourself for two whole years of it ?


......


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2010)

I'll wait until the "badass nakama " to be introduced before I make a judement . :ho


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 29, 2010)

I think the first color page is an indication of who will join up .

I wonder if there's gonna be super dangerous and lethal metals out there to be used by the bad guys later on .


Oh whom am I kidding , of course there will !


----------



## SageMaster (May 29, 2010)

Looks really promising to me. I liked the first two chapters, so I'll keep reading hoping it becomes a hit.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 29, 2010)

When meeting new ladies one of the best places is when either of you is doing something foolishly dangerous. :3 That way you get to see how they react in the worse of situations, woot. Running around in a giant hamster ball looks fun.  Pretty entertaining with this second one.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2010)

ch.15

chapter 3 is out.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ahaha I couldn't stop laughing when that bandit said "I'll sell him at a high price " 

Okay it seems very like Hunter x Hunter . 

That Minea at the end was cool .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Luca's rival's made his appearance, and his ability is magnetism...?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Luca's rival's made his appearance, and his ability is magnetism...?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure if he is going to be a rival considering the guy is already a minea . He'll most likely be some sort of benchmark that Luca will have to surpass if he wants to realise his dream .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm, yeah, I guess you're right.

As for the chapter itself... it was pretty much a "filler", wasn't it? Except for the, way, 3 last pages?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah  

But mangas rarely start off well so I'll give it a chance .


----------



## illmatic (Jun 1, 2010)

Beelzebub started well.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Beelzebub started well.



Haven't read it .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 1, 2010)

He wants to become a minea and find Ging....at least there wont be any hiatuses


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> He wants to become a minea and find Ging....at least there wont be any hiatuses



We don't know that yet


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 1, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> He wants to become a minea and find Ging....at least there wont be any hiatuses


Oh, shit! I hope he didn't get inspired by Togashi


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> He wants to become a minea and find Ging....at least there wont be any hiatuses



The writer is actually Togashi, and he's restarting HxH under a new name 
(This explains all the Hiatuses now)


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> The writer is actually Togashi, and he's restarting HxH under a new name
> (This explains all the Hiatuses now)



Don't even joke about that ! The idea that Togashi could work on TWO mangas at once ?


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2010)

Just watch, this manga will go for 100 chapters then go on hiatus, then HxH will comeback :ho


----------



## Blade (Jun 1, 2010)

The chapter was good 

The new guy is another fake rival who is gonna be an ally, (see Renji)

but who cares, the next chapter seems more interesting

MXM or HXH?


----------



## Magnificent (Jun 1, 2010)

Can someone explain how can he run in a metal ball when his footwear's bottom explodes on contact with other metals?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 1, 2010)

Brought up to do things gracefully? Is this like a certain other wealthy lady who ran away to be wild and free?  The shuval bird was really cute. And I see where you all are going with the HxH resemblence. Quest for reaching a father in the same profession and all. Quite an unlucky day for that bandit. :3


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 2, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> Can someone explain how can he run in a metal ball when his footwear's bottom explodes on contact with other metals?



He might be able to control when the explosion occurs or he needs a sufficient amount of force for it to happen I guess.


----------



## hussamb (Jun 2, 2010)

i read a few pages of it... and i thought i am reading a rewritten 666 satan !!!


----------



## TicoTico (Jun 2, 2010)

Seems like an interesting series alright. I agree with the 666 Satan resemblence but I sincerely hope that this'll be better


----------



## Jugger (Jun 2, 2010)

This gets keeps getting better it looks like good basic jump shonen manga


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 3, 2010)

Is it just me or did the first few pages where the main character gets stuck on a tree branch remind anyone of an episode of DBZ where either Gohan or Goku get stuck on a branch when they are attempting to return an egg to a pterodactyl's nest.


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 5, 2010)

Chapter 3 was good. I really sense potential in this series. At the moment, I know it's kinda generic, but I hope it finds its own identity soon to become unique.

Art is great, btw.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 5, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> Art is great, btw.



The art feels like a rip off of Fairy Tail which was a rip off of One Piece.


----------



## ShaolinAce (Jun 5, 2010)

No fairy tail was rip off of Rave which was a rip off of one piece which was a rip off of dragonball which was a rip off of journy to the west.


----------



## Blade (Jun 6, 2010)

Does someone know when the new chap will come out?


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 6, 2010)

This series has potential. It will probably be just a generic shounen, but its a nice read.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Not a bad chapter but stil one of those generic begining chapters .

Also the new guy doesn't realy look intimidating .


----------



## hussamb (Jun 6, 2010)

again ... i feel i am reading a re-write of ^666 Satan


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 6, 2010)

Which reminds me I have to read chapter 2 of 666 Satan.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 6, 2010)

Its ok. Arts generic and seems lazy at times, especially for a series jut starting. Decent story so far i guess, seems like things are moving to fast


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

I dunno what's so distinctlly 666 Satan about it .

Speaking of which I would kill ofr it to get a proper ending like Shaman King got .


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 6, 2010)

Even after Shaman Kings special chapters I didn't feel like the series got a proper ending.


----------



## The Doctor (Jun 6, 2010)

the girl's personality is a mix of post-arlong park nami with bulma

all in all it's pretty generic stuff but not outright bad


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol at people that compare this new manga to the epic manga that was 666 Satan.


----------



## Major_Glory (Jun 7, 2010)

O-Parts > Weapons made out of kooky metals


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm, just read the three chapters. The concept is interesting - in a similiar way to "Toriko", I'd say, though it remains to be seen whether the author can fully utilize the choosen theme... Anyway, I'll follow this for the time being!


----------



## hussamb (Jun 7, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Lol at people that compare this new manga to the epic manga that was 666 Satan.



well think about it... everything in the manga telling that its a re-write... just read the 1st 2 chapters of each manga ... and i am not saying it is the same epic.. i am saying it almost the same story.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jun 8, 2010)

New chapter is out.
Metalica Metaluca Ch. 4


----------



## Punpun (Jun 8, 2010)

Nah. The first chapter of Monster/pluto/2àth century boys aren't like this.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't much of an interesting chapter. Let's say how that guy will con Luca now.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Togashi strikes again !!!!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

How is Togashi involved in this again ?


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2010)

Chapter 4 was not even average, hope the next one will be again good


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 8, 2010)

Of course Luca would work the board like a pro. Gatou started off pretty sketchy, placing the blame on some little kid he just met. Don't know how trustworthy his information would be.  But not like the rest of the place were particularly inspiring either with how they were so quick to try to case after the kid.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 8, 2010)

Wonder what was so great about that "hero" with the statue. 

Betting now that i'm going to hate this "Zhou-sama" as i usually do any character that has sharp eyes, an arrogant look, and fangirls.


----------



## gohan10 (Jun 9, 2010)

Wait, you mean to tell me that this manga is not about Metalica?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 9, 2010)

The Flying Gentleman said:


> Wonder what was so great about that "hero" with the statue.
> 
> Betting now that i'm going to hate this "Zhou-sama" as i usually do any character that has sharp eyes, an arrogant look, and fangirls.



I hated him since he apeared last week 

And the chapter was kinda average at best . Hope this Metal City isn't as boring as I'm fearing it will be .


----------



## hussamb (Jun 9, 2010)

gohan10 said:


> Wait, you mean to tell me that this manga is not about Metalica?



Metallica is a trade mark name


----------



## Blinky (Jun 9, 2010)

Chapter was okay ...


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 9, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> How is Togashi involved in this again ?



Hero want to find his father.
He wants the to become of the same profession. 
Apparently there is a mine exam !
His new nakama owns a board.

Minea x Minea !


----------



## Blinky (Jun 9, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Hero want to find his father.
> He wants the to become of the same profession.
> Apparently there is a mine exam !
> His new nakama owns a board.
> ...



Well if it's as good as HxH and won't have a bunch of hiatus' then all is good


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 9, 2010)

^^^^ This.


----------



## gohan10 (Jun 9, 2010)

hussamb said:


> Metallica is a trade mark name



wow, I dind'nt know they had it trademarked.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 10, 2010)

Metallica , one of the most famous bands in the world .

Are you serious ?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 10, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Well if it's as good as HxH and won't have a bunch of hiatus' then all is good



Amen brother amen.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

New chapter's out

Mediafire ch.39

Kinda meh so far .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn, it will take time until we see a clue for the actually plot. Unless the author is inspired by Mashima and won't make an actually plot for the manga.

For now, it's fine... I guess.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

I stil hate the Zou guy .

Can't say the old guy looks as badass as Netero either .


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 17, 2010)

Eh, I enjoyed it. Considering how strong Luca already is, there must be some extremely powerful people out there.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it would be cool if are main character was already high tier. So we wouldn't have to waste with training arcs


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 17, 2010)

So far it looks _inevitable _.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 17, 2010)

Not a bad chapter ... No filler fight scenes this time .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 17, 2010)

Of course Gatou would manage to get Luca into more trouble. But was was nice to see how surprised Zuou was. I like when characters who think they are all that get shocked.  What a convenient setup for allowing Luca to take the exam. He's lucky he knew the granddaughter of the president. Although without her it seems like the guy liked Luca's passion immediately anyway.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 17, 2010)

I bet the president knows something about Luca's dad, too.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 17, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> I bet the president knows something about Luca's dad, too.



Well he'd have to wouldn't he ?


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm liking the series so far. Still waiting for it to be more original so it can become a great manga.


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

I think everyone is waiting for that


----------



## Blinky (Jun 21, 2010)

Come on it's only a few chapters in . 


Also main character looks really like Simon .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

Wait is a chapter even comming out ? I actualy found a trans for 6 but saw it's not up anywhere .


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

I saw chap 6 in raw.It seemed quite interesting.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 23, 2010)

The trans is out , but god knows when it gets put together .


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

Have a little patience .


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

In 2-3 days we are gonna have it i suppose in scanned version.


----------



## The Flying Gentleman (Jun 23, 2010)

chap 6 is already out....

*Mama wa Doukyuusei*


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

And so the Balk hype begins .


----------



## lizardo221 (Jun 23, 2010)

I feel like this has the potential to become a great story but it still missing something.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 23, 2010)

The chapter looked pretty good. 

That metal Luca's dad used would be beast against a fire user.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 23, 2010)

There's gonna be some broken as fuck metal later I can feel it


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 24, 2010)

I like the story concept, but I don't care for any of the characters. I like Luca's character design, but everyone else appearance is generic. This reminded me of 666 satan.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 24, 2010)

So Balka is Luca's father, huh?


----------



## BlaZeR (Jun 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> So Balka is Luca's father, huh?



What a twist


----------



## Jugger (Jun 24, 2010)

Looks like intresting arc is about to start. I have always liked exam arcs in Jump series.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 24, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen , the McGuffin has been spoted .


----------



## Felix (Jun 24, 2010)

Still boring as fuck.
Generic twists galore

Meh


----------



## Blinky (Jun 24, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Looks like intresting arc is about to start. I have always liked exam arcs in Jump series.



I liked the one in Hunter x Hunter but that's about it ..


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

Interesting chap.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 24, 2010)

Zuou backed down fast, he has more respect for the old man than I would have thought. I wonder if that statue Balk made had anything to do with Luca's mother.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 26, 2010)

So the Hero whose statue Luka broke was his dad ?

While that area that Balk entered (through a door) looked freaky as fuck , well.....his dad is prety generic .

Also I was half expecting the Metallica tribe to be persecuted or somethin just to make what the director said more interesting......but no .

And these body jokes.....we've had one practicaly in ever chapter now . I would feel kind of weird should it go down.....that road .

Stil nothing much interesting so far .


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Why i think it's kinda boring?

At least in these 2 chaps


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 28, 2010)

If anyone is interested, here's the ranking of the bottom 5 this week:



> Issue 31 Bottom 5
> Shonen Shikku
> *Metallica*
> Psyren
> ...



Metallica is on the bottom 3


----------



## 8 (Jun 28, 2010)

^not very surprising. considering its a wanabe Hunter x Hunter, which was also a regular in the bottom 5.


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2010)

I wonder if this'll be as big as the Holy Shonen Trinity.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I wonder if this'll be as big as the Holy Shonen Trinity.



Well it's not off to a good start


----------



## Stroev (Jun 28, 2010)

Hence my smiley.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 28, 2010)

Shush you .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 30, 2010)

The rankings for the first 8 chapters are suposed to not reflect the actual popularity yet .

And what , stil no chapter ?


----------



## Blinky (Jun 30, 2010)

The last chapter wasn't out _that_ long ago.. and since this is only a new series you shouldn't expect swift scans .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 30, 2010)

It _has _been 3 days since it came out in Japan                                        .


----------



## Blinky (Jun 30, 2010)

It's not that long .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 2, 2010)

I found a trans if anyone wants it .

But no scan .


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 2, 2010)

Kinda want to know how this story goes. The rock theme could work well or get way more confusing, like doing FMA with no real world elements.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm still interested in this series, even though every new chapter makes it look more like a HxH ripoff.


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I found a trans if anyone wants it .
> 
> But no scan .



If you can post it.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 3, 2010)

Here

cnet128 translation is out.

Haven't read it yet but.....it's almost 6 days since it went out in Japan , I mean c'mon .

And I just checked mangafox just in case ,cause of the diferent amount of "L"'s people keep putting in the title there was a slight chance it was out , but no .


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

Guys, chap is out

*download*


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 3, 2010)

Have to wait for a reupload somewhere .

Also lol at the 24 hours things , you mean in _adition _to nearly 6 days after jump comes out


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

Mangafox


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 3, 2010)

Didn't Netero used an airship in the exams in HXH, too?


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

Definitely this series has no elements from HXH.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 3, 2010)

I think the chapter was the best so far despite the Hunter stuff. Great improvement.
Upcoming Love story.
Characters' dream revealed.
Awesome falling scene.
All in all cool stuff.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 3, 2010)

That reminded me of a scene from Futurama when the floor opened


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Mangafox

it would apear senility is creeping in on our dear president 

Mangafox

ah and here we have the big tought fodder talking shit . Oh what could his fate be I wonder ? 

Mangafox

Could it be ?

Mangafox

The Minea exam with all new safety procedures !

I mean seriously , what the fuck 

Link removed

easy for you to say mr. instant teleportation 

Link removed

what's that thing , tigrechu perhaps ? 

Overall aside from the realy wth moment with droping people out of an airship , it stil isn't anything great .


----------



## NarFan (Jul 4, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I think the chapter was the best so far despite the Hunter stuff. Great improvement.
> Upcoming Love story.
> Characters' dream revealed.
> Awesome falling scene.
> All in all cool stuff.



Upcoming Love story?. between who, cus i cant any love stuff on this manga


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 4, 2010)

NarFan said:


> Upcoming Love story?. between who, cus i cant any love stuff on this manga


Between the 10 years old (?) hero and the busty assistant


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 4, 2010)

No I am talking about the two protagonist 's assistants.
That dude said she is hawt and he keeps falling on her ass and on her boobs.
This is totally gonna happen !


----------



## Blinky (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG HE TOUCHED HER ASS THEY'RE TOTALLY GONNA GET MARRIED .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Well in Shouhen you never know 

And what the hell stil no Shino Porn art ?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> OMG HE TOUCHED HER ASS THEY'RE TOTALLY GONNA GET MARRIED .



I said he has been stating she is hawt and he keeps falling on her ass and on her boobs.
He obviously would love to bang her.

On the other hand the Gon-protagonist is asexual so...that dude is the only choice.


----------



## AndreAtomic (Jul 4, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Didn't Netero used an airship in the exams in HXH, too?



Yeah, he did lol


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 4, 2010)

The big burly loud ones always do horribly first. :3 I thought of HxH with the airship, too. But I can't remember since it has been so long, did they have the falling from the ship scenerio as well?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 4, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The big burly loud ones always do horribly first. :3 I thought of HxH with the airship, too. But I can't remember since it has been so long, did they have the falling from the ship scenerio as well?



Been a while since I've read it but I don't think so.. They were just brought to the top of a mountain or something weren't they ?


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 5, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Been a while since I've read it but I don't think so.. They were just brought to the top of a mountain or something weren't they ?



Yes, and then they had to go through a maze or something. I think they fell from a trap door on top of the mountain.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 5, 2010)

Gibberish said:


> Yes, and then they had to go through a maze or something. I think they fell from a trap door on top of the mountain.



Yeah that was it . There was secret passages on the ground .


----------



## hussamb (Jul 5, 2010)

man .. this manga till now have nothing original, HXH crossroad with 666 Satan !!!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 5, 2010)

> Issue 32 Bottom 5
> Sket Dance
> Psyren
> *Metallica*
> ...



And once again, Metalica is ranked the third last.


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2010)

The first 3 chaps were good.What the hell happened after?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 11, 2010)

Apparently, Metalica gets a special chapter, a side story or something.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Not bad but nothing great either.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 11, 2010)

Wait so this is just a side story or is there a regular chapter too ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Wait so this is just a side story or is there a regular chapter too ?


I don't know. All I know is that someone in the WSJ thread in MH said it's one of the manga that is going to get a side story chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

I just read chapter 8 . The Thunder cats were pretty cool .


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2010)

I rate the chap 6/10.Still more interesting than the last 3-4 i've read.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 12, 2010)

The side story will be released in another magazine (not WSJ).


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2010)

I like the main idea so far, but alot of the scenes borrow heavily from other manga. It looks like nice though and it has a pretty fast pace.

I wouldn't mind this being unoriginal if it doesn't take itself so seriously.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

Not a bad chapter I guess (thanks to the cover page) but the new guy is yet another lame prety boy .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope to see something new, many tropes for characters and plot have been done to death. This is like Jump's version of. Fairy Tail.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> I hope to see something new, many tropes for characters and plot have been done to death. This is like Jump's version of. Fairy Tail.



But it has thunder cats


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

That get defeated in like chapter 8 .

That's Buggy level .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe it'll be like Negima, shit at first but gets better.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> That get defeated in like chapter 8 .
> 
> That's Buggy level .



And Buggy kicks ass .



Stroev said:


> Maybe it'll be like Negima, shit at first but gets better.



isn't that the manga with all the ecchi lolis ? Can't imagine that ever being good .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

I hear the first two volumes are godawful, but gets p. sweet later on.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 12, 2010)

well, the bottom 5 of the next jump is: 

Issue 33 Bottom 5
Hokenshitsu
Medaka Box
Kuroko
Metallica
Shonen Shikku

It refers to chapter 1 or 2, right?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

I never even heard of Hokenshitsu , Kuroko or Shonen Shikku


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Hence the Bottom 5 label.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah true  

It's too early to call this shit though .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Nearly a volume and already pretty lame?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> And Buggy kicks ass .



The Bluegori would like a word with you .

I stil do have hope for the series , because I can't imagine the guy not having a plan of some sort , because when he got the green light for this thing , he had to present the cheeses something didn't he ?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Starting off slow isn't really a bad sign imo .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Starting off slow isn't really a bad sign imo .


yeah

YES IT IS


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> That looks pretty good .
> 
> 
> 
> Name one good shounen that didn't start off slow .


JoJo's Bizarre Advenutre(kinda)

Fist of the North Star

Getter Robo

One Piece(for me at least)

Burning Hell


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Stroev said:


> JoJo's Bizarre Advenutre(kinda)
> 
> Fist of the North Star
> 
> ...



I've only started JoJo and it doesn't seem like anything amazing atm.. I agree with FoNS but this is more of an adventure manga . And I disagree with One Piece . It got good for me around Arlong park .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> *I've only started JoJo and it doesn't seem like anything amazing atm.. *I agree with FoNS but this is more of an adventure manga . And I disagree with One Piece . It got good for me around Arlong park .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

A lot of people said that the first part is one of the worst . Which is a good sign for me .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, it gets amazing.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 12, 2010)

There is no shounen manga chapter which can be compared with One Piece's chapter 1.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope the character designs get better at least .So far everyone was prety bland and prety boy looking .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> There is no shounen manga chapter which can be compared with One Piece's chapter 1.



I smell a fanboy .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

Well truth be told there was a-lot more happening in that then in chapter 1 of this series , you have to give it that .

We didn't even see Luca's father till like chapter 6 , didn't know his name till what , chapter 7 and didn't know he existed for the most part (corect me if I'm wrong and he was mentioned in chapter 1)


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Well truth be told there was a-lot more happening in that then in chapter 1 of this series , you have to give it that .
> 
> We didn't even see Luca's father till like chapter 6 , didn't know his name till what , chapter 7 and didn't know he existed for the most part (corect me if I'm wrong and he was mentioned in chapter 1)



The guy just said Chapter 1 of One Piece was the best chapter in any shounen ever  it's not even the best One Piece chapter . 

Don't you read HxH ? Remember how long it took to see Ging ?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

Uh like never  ?

No , it's good that we don't see him , but build him up properly first .

And yeah lol @ that statement , I found most first chapters to start off prety much the same , unless the series was utter crap (see my break down of "Advent of Snow White to Hell") .

And what this series needs do is set up some sort of mythos of it's own . OP had , at the start , the Pirate King , devil fruits and this realy dangerous place called the Grand Line .

I was hoping for some , I dunno , legendarily bad Minea or something to get mentioned , or the Metallica tribe being persecuted because of their skills.....or something .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Or that there's a Minea war or something .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 12, 2010)

Basicly an indication that stuff is actualy happening in this world .

So far ......it seems like prety much the most boring shounen world I've ever seen .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

HxH was the same way around the exam arc .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

HxH had Leoreo. That was an exception.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

Leoreo was epic .
But sadly disappeared


----------



## Stroev (Jul 12, 2010)

Just wait.

He and Kurapica one shot the King.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 12, 2010)

If only the king joined the Ryodan .


----------



## lizardo221 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the problem right now is that so much could be done with metals but what we see in the story seems so basic. It would be like if Full Metal Alchemist was started from when they were little kids instead of after becoming state alchemists. Same can be said for one piece where Luffy's childhood isn't revealed till hundreds of chapters in. It worked much better jumping in time with flash backs than going linear and that might be where this manga is having trouble. I'm waiting it out since using metals can work well for a plot but something (and I say this with some regret) flashy needs to pop up soon to keep viewers happy.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 13, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> The guy just said Chapter 1 of One Piece was the best chapter in any shounen ever  it's not even the best One Piece chapter .
> 
> Don't you read HxH ? Remember how long it took to see Ging ?



Its the best chapter 1 ever made in shounen manga, not the best manga chapter ever.
Tell me a better chapter 1.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

Beelzebub            . Only shounen I loved from chapter 1 .


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Beelzebub is great, but no .


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

No ? It's a matter of opinion . I'm not continuing this because I don't like dealing with fanboys .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2010)

Okay read chapter 8. I guess it's pretty okay now, except for random-character-and-treat-them-like-they're-important syndrome.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

The thunder cats were cool .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2010)

Needs a herd of them now.


----------



## MisterQ (Jul 13, 2010)

Loks like another one for the pull list


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 13, 2010)

Didn't we have a pack of em in this chapter ?

@ Stroev : who do you mean by that ?


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2010)

More thunder cats, of course. Would make a nice battle.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 13, 2010)

That there "syndrome" thing ?

And I would love to see some R/B refferences in manga , but I doubt anyone even saw any of their shows over in Japan .


----------



## Stroev (Jul 13, 2010)

The dark skinned guy, this new guy, and some other characters were introduced at the last part of some chapters like they were a big deal.

that's the syndrome I spoke of.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 13, 2010)

Dark skinned guy ?

Oh you mean Zou ?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 29, 2010)

New chapter is out: Chapter 300


----------



## Stroev (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like it's out of the mediocre zone. Just needs some originality now.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _thoughts on chapter 9_ 



I had to laugh at how some of the examinee didn't even encounter any beasts on their way in. Is there any time a protagonist has helped an injured creature without getting something as thanks? In otherwords, that sandslashish creature seems conveniently placed to help in the current trial.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 1, 2010)

Chapter 18 

Chapter 10 .


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _chattering on chapter 10_ 



At least Luca being a nice guy and saving someone they were competing against didn't end up screwing them over.  As a result of navigating lava I'm glad we got to see some display of skill from Shino. And Trenka is still proving to be a strange one. I would like to see his canes in action for a fight. Plus he managed to disappear from that magma filled area with no hints as to how he did so.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 1, 2010)

Better make some DLing space now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 13, 2010)

Need to pick up this series again.

The premise seems interesting. Just needs to deliver.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 13, 2010)

It's been in the gutter based on rating , being almost always last in the past couple of weeks .

So I'm kind of afraid . Chapter 9 proved there was something behind this whole series , but there needs be more content .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 13, 2010)

That's their main page link , you'd have to go through it and look about .

Also this manga needs to be saved . Why ? So we can have delicious Shino art on the covers of course .

Wait , could it be Blinky mistook the date "12 Aug" as the chapter number ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 13, 2010)

That's probably the case 

They just told about the progress of chapter 11.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh shit  I honestly thought that's what it said . 

And I don't have any problems with this manga but if better options appear it should be dropped like hot shit . 

And... yeah at least I let you guys know the next chapter is coming along >>


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 16, 2010)

The chapter is out~

Volume 10 DDL


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Won't view now , so I just wanna ask : is it any good ?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh look it's Hisoka


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 16, 2010)

There we go, helping a hurt creature inevitably ends up helping the lead character. Still, it was cute and Lucas shows his fearless ways again by climbing on the giant beast. I have to wonder if he will ever learn caution. I don't have much of an opinion on that new guy, just seems like an ass of course.


----------



## Batman McAwesome (Aug 17, 2010)

It's so bad it's good. It's the most shamelessly derivative generic shonen I've ever seen, and it's fun to see what series he's going to steal from next.


----------



## Gallant (Aug 17, 2010)

Batman McAwesome said:


> It's so bad it's good. It's the most shamelessly derivative generic shonen I've ever seen, *and it's fun to see what series he's going to steal from next.*



The funny part is that you could probably make a drinking game out of it if the series wasn't going to stop at 17-18 chapters.

Hunter x Hunter, Shaman King, One Piece, and the list goes on.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 17, 2010)

I only see HxH .


----------



## Gallant (Aug 17, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I only see HxH .



Getting dropped out of that airplane was taken from Shaman King. The Shaman Fight contestants had to use their oversouls to safely land...or in the case of Hao Asakura, just fly and laugh at everyone else falling.

The bird attacking Luca was very reminiscent of One Piece because Luffy got attacked by one in the first 1-10 chapters too I believe.

There are probably a few more I haven't caught but you probably get my point. Hunter x Hunter and Dragonball are obvious enough.


----------



## DocTerror (Aug 17, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I only see HxH .



Shino = Bulma from Dragonball


----------



## Blinky (Aug 17, 2010)

DocTerror said:


> Shino = Bulma from Dragonball



She's the exact same as most heroines in shounen .


----------



## Batman McAwesome (Aug 17, 2010)

That's true.

But still, when you get pages like this, you can't really say he's not lifting things from there. That page there is almost a collage of some early Goku/Bulma scenes.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Aug 19, 2010)

I doubt he literaly traced em . And fanservice is always A : Fall on someone's head with your boobs/ass/vagina B : Split your clothes C : Grabing someone's ass/boobs (I wish Luca at least did it intentionaly , and pretended it to be a mistake . That would realy help making out his character) .

Also the guy's artstyle is kinda blandish styl , especialy this Gein guy , he looks realy uninteresting .

Sadly I doubt ratings will improve and unless this series becomes the next Jaguar , I realy doubt it will stay .


----------



## hussamb (Jun 28, 2014)

did the manga return ?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 28, 2014)

No. It was cancelled.


----------

